# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم أرشيف البوكسات ( Archive Boxs) قسم zzNk_Unlocker تحديثات :  Z-Team Release Huawei Advanced Tool 2.7.0.3

## gsm_bouali

*zZ-Team Release Huawei Advanced Tool 2.7.0.3! MSM8960, MSM8930, P1 LTE ready and FREE for all*      *Hello everybody, This is our second update of 2014 and again world first update*  *We are pround to present the solution for the most wanted huawei models absolutly Free...  Yes you read right, Here are the most newest MSM8960, MSM8930 huawei phones in the market, absolutly FREE for our customer.*   *Is your choice, start earning money with the world first huawei solutions creator, or wait until others learn from our lesson. Time is Money*   *What New:*
--------------  *-Huawei Phones Qcom added:* *Huawei Ascend D1 LTE - U9501L (Direct Unlock, Relock, Repair Simlock, Read Backup, Flash) - All World First*  *Huawei Ascend G740-L00 - Orange Yumo (Direct Unlock, Relock, Repair Simlock, Read Backup, Flash) - All World First*  *Huawei Ascend P1 LTE - U9202L (Direct Unlock, Relock, Repair Simlock, Read Backup, Flash) - All World First*  *Huawei Ascend P1 LTE Open - U9201L (Direct Unlock, Relock, Repair Simlock, Read Backup, Flash) - All World First*  *Huawei Mediapad S7-301u - T-Mobile Springboard, Orange Tahiti (Direct Unlock, Relock, Repair Simlock, Read Backup, Flash) - Beta Test*  *Huawei Mediapad S7-302u (Direct Unlock, Relock, Repair Simlock, Read Backup, Flash) - Beta Test*  *Huawei Mediapad S7-303u (Direct Unlock, Relock, Repair Simlock, Read Backup, Flash) - Beta Test*  *Huawei Mediapad S7-312u (Direct Unlock, Relock, Repair Simlock, Read Backup, Flash) - Beta Test* 
-------------------------   *Huawei Advanced Tool, Module Features* *Brand: Huawei
Direct Unlock... Supported!
IMEI Repair!! Supported!
Direct Flashing ... Supported!
Relock operation... Supported!
Repair Simlock... Supported!
Old and New Qualcomm... Supported!
Android New Security... Supported!
MTK... Supported!
Modem... Supported!*   *DISCLAIMER:* -------------------------- *The change  IMEI/MEID option has been created by our zZ-Team only with the objective  of restablishing the original imei. Any illegal use with the IMEI/MEID,  changes or modifications of the original IMEI, are on their own  responsibility. Our zZ-Team no assumes responsibility to misuse of this  software.*
-------------------------   *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*

----------


## mohamed73

مشكور اخي فيصل

----------

